# Maintaining humidity with heat lamp?



## Chillilisous (Jun 18, 2015)

I have two Damon Diadema in a Zoomed 12x12x18" in my room with about 2 inches of coconut fiber and a thin layer of sphagnum moss on top to supposedly trap in moisture.

Anyway, I keep my room about 71* and so I have a small 50W heat lamp resting on the screen top keeping the ambient air temps at around 76.5*. My issue is that I know these species require a lot of humidity and I also have isopod cage cleaners who require humidity. But I can spray the cage down with water at night, go to work, and by the time I come back the next day it is bone dry. Is the heat lamp drying it out that quickly? How can I manage this situation?

Thanks


----------



## vespers (Jun 18, 2015)

Zoo Med Terrariums are well ventilated, with the open screen top and ventilation strips below the door. You'll need to restrict some of that to help maintain humidity.


----------



## Chillilisous (Jun 18, 2015)

vespers said:


> Zoo Med Terrariums are well ventilated, with the open screen top and ventilation strips below the door. You'll need to restrict some of that to help maintain humidity.


Thank you, I plastic wrapped about 70% of the screen lid and it has greatly improved humidity.


----------

